# Valeting



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


My van (not a Hymer!!) is 15 years old and in very good condition inside and out for its age, but I feel the interior needs freshening up.


Has anyone used upholstery cleaner, and what is the best stuff to use on the carpet.

Or would a professional Valet be more efficient. 


Andy


----------

